# rcs install in dash-9



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

this is my second install of the RCS system, the first was in my sd-45. This one is in my dash-9, lots more room, the RCS system, batteries and dallee sound were from Don Sweet. We talked about sound systems and i read a lot of comparisons on the sound forums. Decided for price to go with dallee sound, had it in my work room in basement and sounded good, my 5-year son LOVED the horn The batteries went in the fuel tanks, took the weights out and just drilled a bigger hole for the battery wires to come up through into the channel. 









out of some scrap styrene made a platform for the main board, Don suggested I stand the sound card and 2 other boards on end to make more room, so i made 2 small styrene strips anout 1.5 in wide and stood them up, put double sided tape to styrene and mounted boards, stood them up on main platform and glued them down. I put 4x4 pieces of styrene( in scale ) on back side of uprights to stabilize boards. the platform is glued down with the wires in between legs by some silicone.


















the antenna went next to engineer, sorry forgot to take picture of it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif the wire will go through the top of cab










a big thanks again to Don Sweet for his help and great service!!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.

Nice neat installation.
I quite often use Dallee sound.  For the money they are good value.  Some of the diesels are polyphonic.

Thank you for choosing RCS.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Why would you use a chevy instead of a Cadillac for a sound system and do all that hard wireing..  Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Because right now all i can afford is a chevy, would rather spend the $ on more trains.

tom h


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I feel ya Tom! 

I bought a Dalee for a RCS conversion I'm still doing for my eldest...a LGB #50 Switcher...pushbutton horn and bell..He'll be happy


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 02/21/2008 7:50 PM
Because right now all i can afford is a chevy, would rather spend the $ on more trains.

tom h

For 20 bucks more you could have went with QSI.........../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

nick s and jerry.

FYI the QSI does not work with RCS.  Dallee does.  Without requiring any extra components.

So.  *......"For 20 bucks more you could have went with QSI".
*
Really?

How about we compare the real costs.  

Assuming you do want to R/C a QSI sound decoder the only way you can do that is with the optional receiver and an Airwire TX.

The QSI - Airwire combination  to do what the Dallee does, has an MSRP of US$479.
The RCS - Dallee combination has an MSRP of US$420.
That is US$59 *less* expensive than QSI - Airwire.
Now, I know you can buy QSI - Airwire for less by shopping around.  Just like you can with RCS - Dallee.

Plus, as I understand it, the R/C version of the QSI is rated at no more than 3 amps and does not have the grunt to drive a DASH-9 with a decent train behind it.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Tony has a point, you need to compare the whole system. I'm DCC and just getting into sound. I was not happy with the Dallee myself, but did not want to pay for a Phoenix. The QSI was a perfect solution for me. 

But, as Tony rightly points out, you need to compare the entire system cost, and for cost efficiency (and support in my opinion) it's hard to beat what Tony has. 

As a side note, the QSI will run about 3.5 amps, you bypass the polyswitch, and use the on board thermal monitoring. I'm really getting tired of these polyswitches, they just are all over the map in operation. They do drive -9's fine, but won't drive 2 locos like I believe Tony's will. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Double post also, seems the server is slow today, did not indicate first click on submit "took".... you are not alone Tony!

Greg


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I have Phoenix, Sierra and Dallee and like all of them. I would enjoy a bit more volume with the Dallee, but for the money it is GREAT.

Art


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/22/2008 10:32 AM
SNIP
As a side note, the QSI will run about 3.5 amps, you bypass the polyswitch, and use the on board thermal monitoring. I'm really getting tired of these polyswitches, they just are all over the map in operation. They do drive -9's fine, but won't drive 2 locos like I believe Tony's will. 

Regards, Greg


Hi Greg.
Do you have it anywhere in writing from QSI that bypassing the polyswitch protection to increase the current capability, does *not* affect the warranty?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

At SELSTS St. Aubin tried to convince me that the QSI would work with my RCS...went over to the QSI table and the folks there said. "NO, we don't think so, sorry"...nice, and honest guys, I liked that...it made me want to buy a QSI, but not if it won't work with my RCS! The Phoenix Brothers were great as well...but the cost of the card and cable exceeded my budget that day as well........ 

cale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No Tony, I do not, although a personal guarantee from Tony Parisi was good enough for me! (He owns QSI solutions). 

In the next revision, do not be surprised when there is NO polyswitch on the board. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/22/2008 7:44 PM
No Tony, I do not, although a personal guarantee from Tony Parisi was good enough for me! (He owns QSI solutions). 

In the next revision, do not be surprised when there is NO polyswitch on the board. 

Regards, Greg




No problems Greg.
I can well understand why you were given a personal guarantee.  
You know what you are doing.  
Many do not.
I would still like to see it in writing before I offered any tips on how to do it.

If Tony Parisi is as smart as I would imagine he is, I would expect a revision that either eliminated the current Polyswitch, or replaced it with a higher rated one.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing with phoenix is finding the right dealer who knows your needs. 
My dealer programs them for me and does the setting. thus I only buy the board from him. I don't need the other stuff. Many locos come with a fair speaker. 
Our here in the country Phoenix RULES. 
I heard the QSI at the show, and it was missing some features


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just out of curiousity Marty, what was the QSI missing? 

Regards, Greg


----------

